# I installed trailer steps on my trailer



## muskyman (Dec 5, 2010)

so I had some time between storms this past summer, and I used some metal laying around. I used some heavy duty L brackets and put some skateboard grip on top for traction. This is so much easier when it comes to launching the boat now.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love it. I am going to be doing something similar in the next few weeks. Thanks for sharing. rich


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 30, 2011)

I installed these on my Boston Whaler that I had about a year ago, worked great.


----------

